# Very Powerful Stuff



## The Prof (Jan 30, 2005)

1. The most destructive habit..... Worry

2. The greatest joy..... Giving

3. The greatest loss...... Loss of self-respect

4. Most satisfying work..... Helping others

5. The ugliest trait ..... Selfishness

6. The most endangered species ..... Dedicated leaders

7. Our greatest natural resource ..... Our youth

8. The greatest shot in the arm ..... Encouragement

9. The greatest problem to overcome ..... Fear

10. The most effective sleeping pill ..... Peace of mind

11. The most crippling force in life ..... Excuses

12. The most powerful force in life ..... Love

13. The most dangerous pariah ..... A gossiper

14. The worlds mosy incredible computer ..... The human brain

15. The worst thing to be without ..... Hope

16. The deadliest weapon ..... The tongue

17. The most power-filles words ..... "I can"

18. The greatest asset ..... Faith

19. The most worthless emotion ..... Self-pity

20. The most beautiful attire ..... A smile

21. The most prized possession ..... Integrity

22. The most contagious spirit ..... Enthusiasm

21. The most powerful communication ..... Prayer

Be Blessed,

Prof


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## someguy (Feb 2, 2005)

Actually I'd say that the worst thing to be with out is fear.  Ain't I a weird un.  Lemme explain.  What would people do with out fear.  Anything.  And if people do anything they not only do anything good but also anything bad.


----------

